# Where Do You Source Soviet Watches From?



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm looking for the oversized soviet military diver (~60mm) and would like to know where do you source these watches from. Thanks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

fleabay search on "russian divers watches" will produce various suppliers around the Â£150 mark (150 pound Sterling) but note these are believed to be NOT original in the sense that they are made up from parts existing from the 80's. They are thought to be most likely a faithful "reproduction" of the originals using original parts and re-prints of the paperwork etc. :yes:

Nowt' wrong with that mind, just be aware a *real* original 60's un-issued Slatoust Navy Divers oversize would be a few times more than the price they can be got for from Finland or elsewhere. 

The movement is a 15 jewel pocket watch movement, modified for the task and cased originally at the Slatoust factory, I've seen one in real life and promptly decided whilst I like big watches, this one is OTT, and really not wearable on a day to day basis unless you want to end up with one arm considerably more muscled than the other :grin:

It weighs over 1/4 of a kilo, around a half pound on the end of your arm - PHEW! :sport:


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, mate. I saw that finnish guy selling those, but maybe someone knows a direct source, maybe some russian internet AD or something?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I source soviet watches from eastern block, mainly Estonia, Poland and Ukraine (since I visit those countries anyway) and of course Finland where I live in. Currently I have only one Poljot (just ask for it) but I mostly bring back Molnijas, Poljots and Raketas. I have one set of soviet watches and pocket watches on it's way to me, but I don't know what is there just yet. PM me and I'll let you know first. They mostly come from fleamarkets, antique stores and straight from peoples wrists when I happen to be in a bar somewhere in eastern block (buying old Poljot or Raketa for couple pints is compleatly feasable way of getting them).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought my CCCP from a shop in Singapore when I stayed there that specialises in Russian watches, they have some nice 58mm ones advertised at the moment and shipping isn't a problem, they were great to deal with. So as not to incur the wrath of the mods yet again for something else you need to do your own googling :lol: :lol:

Google

"Red Army Watches Singapore" then on their site go to our collection then on the list click "Oversized" and you will see a few

B.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought Russia gave you a free watch every year for your services to their vodka   :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Griff said:


> I thought Russia gave you a free watch every year for your services to their vodka   :lol:


Only for their army and police personnel


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Griff said:


> I thought Russia gave you a free watch every year for your services to their vodka   :lol:


I thought that was Bond and BigM that got that from Smirnoff - but that comes from Wigan, doesn't it? :grin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Russia gave you a free watch every year for your services to their vodka   :lol:
> ...


It's only the homage stuff that comes from Wigan :lol: :lol:



> *Trading standards chiefs in Wigan today issued a warning after bottles of chemical-ridden fake vodka were found on sale.*


----------

